# [Anub'Arak] Die Gilde <unkind> sucht DDs 1/11 myth.



## eyesti (26. Januar 2018)

Moin Leute!

 

Unsere Gilde <_*unkind*_> auf dem Server Anub'Arak besteht seit Anfang von Legion. Unser Ziel ist es seit Anfang an gewesen mit dem _möglichst kleinsten Aufwand_ den _größtmöglichen Erfolg_ im Bezug auf den _mythischen Content_ heraus zu holen.

 

Momentan befindet sich unkind leider in einer kleinen Kriese was den Kader angeht. Da wir viele Studenten und Schichtarbeiter im haben, findet unser mythic Raid zur Zeit nicht statt - wir haben erst einen einzigen Raidabend mit brauchbarem Lineup gehabt, und das obwohl wir seit ID #1 Hc clear haben.

 

Genug geheult - hier ist eine *kleine Beschreibung unserer Gilde* in Stichpunkten:


Raidtage: Mo. & Do. 20:00 bis 23:00 Uhr mit einer kleinen Pause
Bei jedem Try Feast (aus der Gildenbank)
Progressbosse werden mit Vantusrunen (aus der Gildenbank) gemacht
Faire Lootverteilung
Lockere Raid-und Gildenleitung
Rerolls sind nach Absprache möglich und willkommen
Viele M+ Runs (auch höhere Keys wie zB. 18er und 19er)
Altersdurchschnitt Mitte-Ende 20 (mit ein paar Ausreißern nach oben und nach unten)
eigene Website
eine sehr aktive und lustige WhatsApp Gruppe
Discord
 

*Euer Profil* sollte in etwa so aussehen:


Ihr beherrscht euren Charakter mit Anspruch das bestmögliche aus diesem heraus zu holen
Itemlevel ~930 (Ausnahmen sind möglich)
Selbstständige Vorbereitung auf Bosse
Pünktlichkeit und Zuverlässigkeit sind keine Fremdwörter
Sarkasmus darf nicht falsch verstanden werden (es herrscht ein lockerer Umgang miteinander)
Kritikfähigkeit und ggf. auch mal für einen Boss aussetzen wenn es gerade mal nicht so läuft
 

Ziel ist es momentan (wieder) einen funktionierenden Kader aufzustellen und 7 - 8 neue Member aufzunehmen.

Alles in allem sind wir ein lustiger Haufen, die auch außerhalb von WoW andere Spiele zusammen zocken oder sogar RL Aktivitäten unternehmen.

 

Bei Interesse meldet euch bei:

 

Gildenmeister: Eyesti#2385

Offiziere: Harleyquin#2680 // LanMandarb#2955


----------

